# help: ibook G4 ne repond plus!



## kaiser29 (28 Février 2010)

Bonsoir

suite a un petit nettoyage via ONYX comme je le fais regulierement, mon ibook G4 (ppc derniere generation, sous leopard) ne repond plus. symptomes:
- pour redemarrer, appui long dur marche/arret uniquement puis redemarrage
- la session s'ouvre, le fond d'ecran apparait, puis le dock apres qq temps, et puis ...
- pas de barre du haut, quand on clique sur une icone du dock (y compris finder), rien de se passe

je ne peux donc plus rien faire puisque je n'arrive pas a ouvrir une seule fenetre!

J'ai finalement branche le disque externe sur lequel j'ai une partition time machine, mais la encore, rien ne se passe.

ma derniere sauvegarde remonte a ~ 1 mois , je comptais justement en faire une demain car je pars en congés avec le bestiau...

Help please, je ne sais plus quoi faire

Cdlt

Kaiser


----------



## Invité (28 Février 2010)

essaie le démarrage sans extensions : touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) au "boing"


----------



## kaiser29 (28 Février 2010)

Invité a dit:


> essaie le démarrage sans extensions : touche "shift" (majuscules non bloquées) au "boing"



merci pour votre reponse rapide.
un appui simple ou long? au moment du demarrage c'est ça?


----------



## Invité (28 Février 2010)

Dès le "boing", tu garde la touche shift appuyée une dizaine de secondes


----------



## kaiser29 (28 Février 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Dès le "boing", tu garde la touche shift appuyée une dizaine de secondes



super, ça a demarre (effectivement c'etait marque demarrage en mode sans extensions). j'ai recuper la barre du haut et les fichiers et "macintosh HD" sur le bureau. j'ai aussi acces aux dossiers.

est ce que je dois faire une sauvergarde tel quel? un redemarrage normal?

en tout cas, c'est deja un net progres. merci infiniment!


----------



## Invité (28 Février 2010)

Normalement ça répare pas mal de trucs, donc oui, démarrage normal maintenant.
Ne pas oublier le basic : réparation des autorisations, vérification du disque avec l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

voire passer une couche de finition  qui corrigera les eventuelles modifs indésirées
la mise à jour combinée 
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/

ca fait partie de ca
( à effectuer aussi)

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


----------



## kaiser29 (1 Mars 2010)

merci pour ces differents elements. un point sur la situation:
- hier soir, redemarrage normal ok
- sauvegarde time machine ok
ce matin:
- un coup d'onyx pour reparer les autorisations, verifier volume disque, etc... ok jusqu'au redemarrage et la, presque le meme probleme: plus de barre du haut, plus acces au finder, mais dock tout de meme un peu actif puisque par exemple, j'arrive a lancer safari.
- je telecharge la derniere mise a jour combine pour leopard qui date de Aout 2009 (759Mo, ça prend un moment). j'imagine que je devrai faire aussi toutes les mises a jour (securite, perf) qui suivent?
- faut il que je desinstalle, puis reinstalle onyx? jusqu'a present je n'avais jamais eu de problemes et j'ai rien modifier au parametrage


----------



## Invité (1 Mars 2010)

Onyx, c'est bien, mais pour l'entretien normal il y a l'utilitaire de disque.
Surtout que à priori, c'est après avoir passé Onyx que tu as des soucis Il faudrait peut être te pencher sur les réglages, qui sont nombreux mais bien documentés.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mars 2010)

et certaines actions onyx  ont des effets profonds
à l'inverse l'autre outil de titanium une sorte d'onyx light , lui ne fait que de la maintenance  d'où son nom = maintenance


----------



## SadChief (1 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Il faut d'abord passer en mode "single-user", en re-démarrant et en restant appuyé sur "CMD" plus "S".
Des lignes défileront à l'écran. Relâche les touches.
Quand ça s'arrête tape ceci: "fsck -fy" (sans les guillemets), ensuite sur la touche "envoi".
(fais attention à bien laisser un espace entre fsck et -fy)
Si des réparations sont nécessaires, tu auras alors ce message :

***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

Dans ce cas retape fsck -fy jusqu'à ce que ce message n'apparaisse plus !

Attention en single-user tu es en QWERTY.

Eteins l'ordi et re-démarre normalement.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mars 2010)

quand on peut il est preferable de passer par le support d'install plutot que fsck
plein de sujets là dessus 
ainsi que des pages Apple qui le disent noir sur blanc


----------



## SadChief (2 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> quand on peut il est preferable de passer par le support d'install plutot que fsck
> plein de sujets là dessus
> ainsi que des pages Apple qui le disent noir sur blanc



Ca c'est vrai 
Les emmerdes qui s'entêtent à rester ne partiront qu'avec un clean install.
Néanmoins on ne pert pas grand'chose à essayer


----------

